# Group Discus Purchase



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I am going to purchase some discus from http://www.discusmadness.com/ in about two weeks. Shipping is $65.00 for shipment. If anyone is interested in joining me I will require 50% up front for the amount if discus you want. They will be shipped over night and you will be able to pick up your discus the next day. I live in Anderson Township so if this is to far than please do not respond. I will not deliver your discus. The more people we get the cheaper the shipping will be. The remainder of the cost will be due at pickup.Thanks.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I may get in on this. They are going on vacation this week. He is going to call me back next Friday when they get back. I want to talk to him some more before I decide what I want.


Anyone else???


----------



## goldielovr (Apr 12, 2006)

*Discus Breeder in Columbus*

If any of you are interested, I found a discus breeder in Columbus. I believe you can do a pickup instead of shipping to save some of the cost.

There is a negative about this. He isn't a full range breeder and his sizes to pick from only go from about 1" through 4". Some of the 1" will sell for 10 for $100 and the 2.5" for 6 for $100.

I have a list of what he has and the prices he is asking (the above prices won't show on the list). If you want a copy, email or private message me. Email is better if the forum allows for that.

I'm thinking of getting into discus myself but am not quite ready to do that. I need to get a 55 gallon (or perhaps 40 gallon at the least) and get it cycled, adjust for our high pH with bicarbonate, and plant the tank. If I can find a suitable aquarium in time at a decent price, one of the members here has some nice discus I would like to get from him.


----------

